# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Can you help........Greek Pregnyl

## chunks

Ive searched the name and found they are HCG which is what i wanted. However, the box (as shown) says 1 amp equals 5000IU. I take it you snap the necks off the amps and pour the solution into the yellow amp - the one with the powder in it, and gently shake to mix. 

This is what im not sure of. Do you then suck it all into the syringe and divide the total amount to give me my recommended dosage of 500IU? 

I was planning on having 500IU every day for 10 days - totalling 5000IU max. This is the content of only 1 amp for the entire duration? But this cant be right can it?

Please advise proper use and instructions. The instructions that came with the pack are all in Greek i think - either way its not English!

----------


## Seajackal

What you can do is: use a slin serynge and draw all the solution this will give
you 1ml of solution so if you want to just shot 500IUs it's simple just divide
1ml by 10 then you will get the desired amount, this will give you 0.10 ml
or if you have a fixed needle serynge that is graded in IUs in one side but
just don't give a damn on those IUs unities cuz that's for INSULIN so in your
case you will need to do 10IUs mark for each injections, the rest you need
to keep in the fridge, I hate doing this so I use Chinese HCG which comes in
multi dose vials so that's easier to do the job. What I recomend you to do
is to use a removable needle serynge and just close the end every time you
finish your shot then store in the fridge, of course don't forget changing the
needles every shot you do.  :Smilie: 
I hope this helps.

----------


## chunks

Thanks, that makes more sense than trying to simply pour it!!

I've got 2 more questions though. 

1) Ive been told injecting in the stomach or glute is ok for HCG but most people talk about doing the stomach - is the glute ok?
2) I was planning on using the same type needles that i will be using for the juice. Is this not a good idea - are the needles too long?

----------


## judge_dread

Look bro the proper use is that what SJ told u as about the injection site u can do it both intramuscular (glute) or subcutaenously (belly area) u decide.Of course if u choose belly obviously u don't need to use a long needle,I guess an insulin type is ok.
P.S this is the real Greek Pregnyl!

----------


## Seajackal

1 - I use to shot in the quads or delts no problem if you shot it in the glute.
2 - you can go with 29G or 30G 1/2" long is extremely painless. No needs
for extra pain from 22, 23 or 25Gs which you use for juice. Good luck!

----------

